# Alfa awus036h drops connection frequently

## Erlend

Hi there,

I bought the AWUS036H USB card from Alfa because I thought it would be reliable under Linux.  It easily detects routers and gives a high signal strength but large downloads often result in it dropping the connection.  Basically the connection looks like it's still active but the internet stops working, until I manuall disconnect/reconnect to the router again.  I don't think it's a problem with the router because it doesn't happen on my laptop.

Is there anything useful I can do to troubleshoot this, or find out if the driver is buggy?  I'm using gentoo-sources 3.1.6 but I've had the same trouble with previous version of the Linux kernel too (incl. 2.6.xx).  I'm using wicd to connect too.

----------

## NovaS1X

I'm having this exact same problem. Not only on gentoo but on other distros as well. If you, or anyone else, has figured this out please let me know what you did.

----------

## Erlend

 *NovaS1X wrote:*   

> I'm having this exact same problem. Not only on gentoo but on other distros as well. If you, or anyone else, has figured this out please let me know what you did.

 

I stopped using this card. It works perfectly in Windows and Mac OS X however it's too unreliable for production use in Linux. 

Do you notice the light on the Alfa flickering very quickly as if the power isn't regular? That doesn't happen under Windows/MacOSX with this card.

----------

